

Ask HN:  What should an employee do in preparation of being outsourced? - juanton

What steps and measures should any responsible employee take in preparation of being outsourced
======
byoung2
Start an outsourcing company. Hire and train your own workers to do your job,
and then get your employer to hire your company as your replacement. It sounds
crazy, but I successfully did it in 2009, and they still have us on the
payroll.

